# Anyone else like to kick babies?



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I still do on occasion, but I feel that it takes alot of energy out of me and I fear I might faint.

Anyone else?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> I still do on occasion, but I feel that it takes alot of energy out of me and I fear I might faint.
> 
> Anyone else?


No.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> I still do on occasion, but I feel that it takes alot of energy out of me and I fear I might faint.
> 
> Anyone else?


well for example the Tibetans and monks all over the world are celibate and refrain from masterbation because when one has an orgasm.. much 'prana'.. or life force energy is released. They don't masterbate because they choose to save their prana for the purpose of attaining a kundalini experience and also a healthy overall mind-body-spirit.

here is an article relating to this..
'

Kundalini is associated with sexual energy by many. Kundalini activation is an integral part of sexual tantra practices. Several texts say that sexual energy is Kundalini that is being used for creating a new life form, a child, or is being wasted if sexuality is not being used to create a new life. If it is not wasted, spent, or misused, and is sent upward instead, it can be used for vitality in the human body. BHAGWAN SHREE RAJNEESH states : "THE FEELING OF EMPTINESS THAT IS OVERTAKING THE WHOLE WESTERN MIND IS JUST BECAUSE OF SEXUAL WASTAGE.... CONSERVATION OF ENERGY IS ALWAYS BLISSFUL. WASTAGE OF ENERGY IS ONLY A RELIEF .. IF YOU DO NOT ALLOW IT TO BE RLEASED SEXUALLY THEN IT WILL BECOME SO INTENSE THAT THE UPWARD MOVEMENT WILL BEGIN."

Many yogis have cautioned students about wasting sexual energy , that it can be used for attaining enlightenment instead. Sexual energy is a downward movement of the Kundilini energy, downward into physical existence. Not acting on sexual impulses causes an upward movement of Kundalini, resulting in enlightenment. PEOPLE WHO ARE INDULGENT IN SEXUAL ENERGY ARE WASTING THIS OPPORTUNITY TO USE THE LIFE-FORCE FOR AN IMPETUS TOWARD ENLIGHTENMENT.'

-university of metaphysical sciences

so maybe this is why you are may feel sick from it... or dizzy.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

ellatree, that is really interesting!

I'm not afraid to, I'm just not into it. I have a hormonal imbalance and it kind of kills my sex drive.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very interesting.



Minerva8979 said:


> ellatree, that is really interesting!
> 
> I'm not afraid to, I'm just not into it. I have a hormonal imbalance and it kind of kills my sex drive.


I had the same thing when it all started but I find my drive has been coming back...


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Upon becoming DP my libido vanished. That hasn't stopped me though. But what has stopped me is when I hear voices, and they do get worse stopping me from private activities, including showering. It was hard to shower when I felt like half the world was entering the shower with me. But that's all passed me now because I'm on really good meds (no more voices) now.

I don't get faint but I have noticed after masturbating or sex that I feel totally unsatisfied or even repulsed at what I had just done. Some others have mentioned how sex while DP can seem weird or totally unnatural, that about sums up how I feel. Even to the point of me questioning if it is a sin, afterward.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Upon becoming DP my libido vanished. That hasn't stopped me though. But what has stopped me is when I hear voices, and they do get worse stopping me from private activities, including showering. It was hard to shower when I felt like half the world was entering the shower with me. But that's all passed me now because I'm on really good meds (no more voices) now.
> 
> I don't get faint but I have noticed after masturbating or sex that I feel totally unsatisfied or even repulsed at what I had just done. Some others have mentioned how sex while DP can seem weird or totally unnatural, that about sums up how I feel. Even to the point of me questioning if it is a sin, afterward.


That's really interesting, and depending on how severe the symptoms, the DSM actually considers that "sex aversion disorder". Anyway, I have no doubt that our DP can affect this, but also our bodies. Like I said, I have hormonal imbalances from thyroid problems (I think), and keep in mind, when I'm ovulating, I'm actually horny.lol. But I know the hormone imbalances jeopardized my body and set the stage for my development of DP. It's really important to get a PHYSICAL exam to rule our biological problems before blaming it on purely psychological components going haywire. It really is all connected.


----------



## DPbeGone (Apr 27, 2010)

To be honest, I used to frequently but after DP for some reason I kicked the old habit.


----------



## PassingCloud (Feb 24, 2010)

ellatree said:


> well for example the Tibetans and monks all over the world are celibate and refrain from masterbation because when one has an orgasm.. much 'prana'.. or life force energy is released. They don't masterbate because they choose to save their prana for the purpose of attaining a kundalini experience and also a healthy overall mind-body-spirit.
> 
> here is an article relating to this..
> '
> ...


Good idea. Tell it to the pope.


----------



## guitarman (Dec 11, 2008)

This is interesting. For me it was completely different. When I was younger, masturbating or having sex was the only time when I could actually feel normal. It was like I was more connected with myself and the effects could last a little while after the act.
Even today sex is never anything that makes my DP/DR worse. Of course there were times when I felt so bad I couldn't do it. Sometimes when I was feeling really bad from DP/DR I couldn't take my clothes off as it would make me feel worse. Even today I have to sleep with underwear and a t-shirt in bed. I can't go to bed totally naked as for some reason it makes me feel less connected.
Other than that I never lost the desire for sex. Even now I'm probably on the over average as far as frequency. I've been married to my wife for 22 years (23 in November) and we are about 3 times a week on average. For the first 15 years it was almost every day, so we've slowed considerably.


----------



## megaroniandcheese (Jun 3, 2010)

when me and my boyfriend have sex i feel like i'm loosing my mind.
he doesn't know about my dp and all i can think about during sex is the mechanics behind it all and the driving force to what turns certain people on and how fucking complicated the human brain is and i wonder how he can move through life normally. sometimes lights will flicker and rays of light will seem larger or brighter than normal, this happens when i smoke grass sometimes too. 
after it's over, i feel totally exhausted, even if i didn't finish but especially if i some how did. 
so i've pretty much avoided masturbating because of how i feel during sex.


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Actually, I should change my screen name to Onan the Barbarian.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

During sex / masturbation its hard and strange for me - i feel as if i am not really there -, but after an orgasm DR seems to be gone !


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

It is actually really good for stress.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

No, but its getting boring. maybe because i do it to much lol. anyhow, i wish i wasnt a virgin. i still have time though, im only 15. well, almost 15


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

ellatree said:


> well for example the Tibetans and monks all over the world are celibate and refrain from masterbation because when one has an orgasm.. much 'prana'.. or life force energy is released. They don't masterbate because they choose to save their prana for the purpose of attaining a kundalini experience and also a healthy overall mind-body-spirit.
> 
> here is an article relating to this..
> '
> ...


Yeah this is interesting, I've reached similar conclusions myself but I suppose with a more Western, scientific take on it.

Sexuality for a man in particular (I can't speak on behalf of women) is an extremely large part of our lives and attempts to dominate our thought processes. Our bodies have evolved over millions of years from tiny single cell organisms into the incredible 'machines' they are today, and for what purpose? To pass on our genetic code. Replication.

We are essentially finely tuned instruments 'intended' for survival and replication so it's no wonder that so much of our mind energy is consumed by the thoughts of sex.

As a man, post coitus (after sex) we notice extreme changes in the way we think and feel. Hormone levels in our body change dramatically and for a few minutes we're alleviated of the urge to fuck. The change in our mindset here is incredible and I believe is the main reason why guys get sleepy after sex, because we're briefly relieved of our obsession. To me these moments are incredible and highlight just how much men are being controlled by hormones and urges.

On the subject of masturbating though. I think sex hormones give us a tremendous energy and drive to succeed and achieve. If I don't masturbate for a week or so then I find myself getting a lot of shit done, because I'm not so easily satisfied. There is something I need to fulfill (sex) and my body / mind is giving me the energy and drive to do so and consequently I achieve a lot in all aspects of life (though I think you can argue that almost every action taken is on some level related to sex).

So yeah masturbation is a cheap satisfcation and doing it all the time cam cause you to become apathetic and to settle for less than you desire. What I'm not at all sure about though is... Are you really settling short of what 'you' desire? Or just what your hormones and genes are telling you to desire.

When I think about my post coitus mindset and of feeling at ease, I wonder why I ever cared so much about having sex in the first place. Perhaps this is the mindset we should strive to achieve, and if masturbating several times a day clears ours head enough so that we can think freely, then maybe that's a better way to live than spending countless hours of our lives trying to get laid.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Sex or masturbation really really really really set off my DR.
All I can think about is how ludicrous the whole thing is. Rubbing an organ until potential half-children come out because it sends a zing through the body. It's mad.

On the other hand (no pun intended), a lot of the time it's as if I'm experiencing orgasm for the first time in my life. And really that's quite special.


----------



## megaroniandcheese (Jun 3, 2010)

DiscoStick said:


> Sex or masturbation really really really really set off my DR.
> All I can think about is how ludicrous the whole thing is. Rubbing an organ until potential half-children come out because it sends a zing through the body. It's mad.
> 
> On the other hand (no pun intended), a lot of the time it's as if I'm experiencing orgasm for the first time in my life. And really that's quite special.


i aggree entirely. do you have a bf/gf? bc i do and i'm having some issues in my relationship bc of it.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

megaroniandcheese said:


> i aggree entirely. do you have a bf/gf? bc i do and i'm having some issues in my relationship bc of it.


Nah I don't at the moment, but I find the best cure is to just get on with it. I know it's weird, but you just need to try to accept that it feels good and try not to dig deeper than that. 
If you can't get into it yourself because of how weird it is, you can just concentrate on pleasing your partner and they'll like that.


----------



## pacifique (Dec 24, 2010)

sorry for butting into ask this one, but how often is 'healthy' average?
so i guess, not everytime i'm stressed out i should beat one out then?
i think i have a tendency to knock one out when i feel inhibited, inferior or stressed out emotionally or physically..
so i gather it's actually taking more energy away out of me?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

pacifique said:


> sorry for butting into ask this one, but how often is 'healthy' average?
> so i guess, not everytime i'm stressed out i should beat one out then?
> i think i have a tendency to knock one out when i feel inhibited, inferior or stressed out emotionally or physically..
> so i gather it's actually taking more energy away out of me?


Well, it's not unhealthy to do it too often. I don't believe so anyway.


----------



## somachinaski87 (Jan 15, 2011)

I find it to be great stress relief. It is one of the only times when my mind isnt constantly thinking about other things. I can always manage to concentrate when I masturbate


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey,

Yah I had the same thing has got little better now. Thought I was alone on this one.

c


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

look what I found

_"Over-masturbaters would experience problems with concentration and memory. This is a dangerous side effect of over-masturbation and signals that the brain is being over drained of acetylcholine. Over-masturbating can also drain the motor nerves, neuro-muscular endings, and tissues of acetylcholine and replace it with too much stress adrenalin which is where absentmindedness, memory loss, lack of concentration, and eye floaters come from. To fight these symptoms, the chemical levels in your body needs to be balanced". _

DP has something to do with needing more acetylcholine right?

And no im not afraid too


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

^ Those claims are completely unfounded on any plausible claims or real science. They don't even make sense.

Masturbation isn't unhealthy unless you're preoccupied with it and it's stopping you from partaking in other parts of your life.

Here's my personal experience-I like sex. It sets off brief DR because of its _nature_, but I enjoy it. I have sexual relations at least once a day and on top of that I usually masturbate once as well. Most days, I'll have sex once or twice and then masturbate once later on.
And I don't have problems with memory or concentration. If anything, sex just helps me to relax and to have some fun where I'm otherwise swamped with essays and exams.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

DiscoStick said:


> ^ Those claims are completely unfounded on any plausible claims or real science. They don't even make sense.
> 
> Masturbation isn't unhealthy unless you're preoccupied with it and it's stopping you from partaking in other parts of your life.
> 
> ...


Yeah i didnt say i believe that, i just said i found it


----------

